# Any advise/info for past and present Zoloft users please



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey everyone, not posted for a while, been pretty awfull this last couple of months. My father in law was poorly in the hospital for 6 weeks and passed away 19th Feb. Since then i have broke my wrist, had severe hives which put me in hospital, various rashes and itching etc etc. My doc still thinks its all down to anxiety and panic!! Anyway i was taking Lofepramine for a couple of months but it gave me terrible constipation which led to piles (lovely!). Two weeks ago he gave me Zoloft to try. Not really feeling any better on it yet. Would just love to hear any personal experiences with this drug. Thanks in advance. kelly x


----------



## 22309 (May 19, 2005)

I was on Zoloft for a while and i foundthat it did nothing to me. So my doctor put me onm paxil 25mg. And it did nothing as well. Then she finally uped the dosage to 37.5mg this is when it effected me. But i realized how much it effected me when i skipped a dose. I FREAKED OUT. I literally went crazy so crazy the pharmasist gave me a few pills before hearing from the doctor. It's not the best thing to be on in my opinoin. Thus i stopped using it. I do think i need it but sometimes things just aren't worth it. You know? hopefully you will have better luck


----------



## 16930 (May 31, 2005)

I have been on Zoloft two different times. It has been a miracle drug for me. It controls my depression, anxiety, and panic attacks without sexual side effects. The first time I went on Zoloft, I was in crisis, and was put on a 100 mg dose. I was better within 2 weeks. After about 18 months, I took myself off the medication, and soon found myself back into depressive illness.At that time, I tried Wellbutrin, which absolutely killed my libido and also my sexual responsiveness, without helping the depression much at all. About four months ago, I asked to change back to Zoloft, and I am feeling really good again.Medications work differently on different people. Most people seem to report fewer sexual side effects along with good effectiveness with Wellbutrin. That was not my experience. You may have to have your doctor try different doses or different meds until you find what is optimal for you. Good luck!!


----------

